# Built in shelves drywall



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Don"t use plywood for the shelving, use a paint grade pine or something.
That is about all I know about carpentry:whistling2:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

No need to use ply and drywall.If you use drywall you will have to think about cornerbead it all and alot of taping.

If you use wood mdf plywood may work better and mabye cheaper than a paint grade ply.The mdf is smooth and finishes well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd use cabinet grade 3/4 plywood, it has more plys, is very strong, easy to sand prime and paint.
If you sand all the materials even if they seem smooth clean it off and use a 6" foam hot dog roller it should come out as smooth as glass.
Use Kreg scews and wood glue to build it.
Another choise is laminiated shelving boards. It's strips of pine glued and pressed together. 
If you use an enamel paint it will be tough as nails.
The problum with trying to use just wide pine boards is overtime it's going to want to cup, and there's going to be more flaws in the wood.

MDF is not plywood as suggested, it's just compressed wood fibers. It does not hold screws well and tends to sag over long distances.

You never ever want to use sheetrock when building a shelf unit. First time you slide something on the shelve it's going to tare it up.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption;1001109[COLOR=red said:


> ]I'd use cabinet grade 3/4 plywood,[/COLOR] it has more plys, is very strong, easy to sand prime and paint.
> If you sand all the materials even if they seem smooth clean it off and use a 6" foam hot dog roller it should come out as smooth as glass.
> Use Kreg scews and wood glue to build it.
> Another choise is laminiated shelving boards. It's strips of pine glued and pressed together.
> ...


 
I guess that is what I was going for, it is already mostly smooth,right?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Very smooth, but there may be some little fuzys or slight imperfections, so it's always best to sand it first.


----------



## TDO (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Very helpful. I was wondering about how soft drywall is and damaging it easily. We saw some built ins online and they looked looked smooth and continuous - the look my wife wanted. 

I wonder do you use calking or drywall tape, or something else to merge the wooden shelf and the drywall trim to get that smooth rounded one continuous look?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What drywall trim?
Do you have a picture of where your concerned about? Or a picture of what you want it to look like?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

TDO said:


> Thanks Joe. Very helpful. I was wondering about how soft drywall is and damaging it easily. We saw some built ins online and they looked looked smooth and continuous - the look my wife wanted.
> 
> I wonder do you use calking or drywall tape, or something else to merge the wooden shelf and the drywall trim to get that smooth rounded one continuous look?


 
huh?:huh:


----------



## TDO (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't find the original photo, but here is something similar. http://www.houzz.com/photos/691806/Built-in-drywalled-entertainment-center-modern-media-room-omaha. It's referred to as a drywall entertainment center. The smooth cornered edges are what we're shooting for. Our shelves are 9 compartments. The 6 on the side ar about 2'x2', and the center 3 shelves about 5' 6" across and the middle shelf about 4' tall for the tv. There is about 6" between each shelf that wil need faced with something. The drywall "trim" I referred to was simply covering the face with drywall, but you may recommend all wood construction. Frame btw is 2x4s. Had a professional Carpenter friend help me with that part, and will have the mudders do the finish work of the drywall if needed.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This ones going to be a matter of opion on how to build.
If I had to do it frame it out with 2 X 4's, run my wires for the TV and all the other stuff, cover just the outside frame and the arch with drywall using round corners, where the TV's going to go I'd notch out the studs so I could install a section of 3/4 plywood and sheetrock over it.
That way it would be strong and you would have a solid backing to attach stuff to, like that TV.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

TDO said:


> Can't find the original photo, but here is something similar. http://www.houzz.com/photos/691806/Built-in-drywalled-entertainment-center-modern-media-room-omaha. It's referred to as a drywall entertainment center. The smooth cornered edges are what we're shooting for. Our shelves are 9 compartments. The 6 on the side ar about 2'x2', and the center 3 shelves about 5' 6" across and the middle shelf about 4' tall for the tv. There is about 6" between each shelf that wil need faced with something. The drywall "trim" I referred to was simply covering the face with drywall, but you may recommend all wood construction. Frame btw is 2x4s. Had a professional Carpenter friend help me with that part, and will have the mudders do the finish work of the drywall if needed.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


You would need to use bullnose corner bead if you are going for the rounded over edges. They make outside corners, as well as arch bead too. IMO I would use cabinet grade plywood for the shelf bottoms. I would seal them and install them first, then drywall around them. Make sure to tape all inside corners even drywall to plywood. Shelves should be painted with a good grade paint to prevent scuffs and scratches. Felt pads on components wouldn't hurt either.
http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?searchFor=bullnose+corners&cat_display=search


----------



## TDO (Aug 29, 2012)

Perfect. Thanks. Just so I'm clear... The only exposed/painted wood you would use is the shelf itself. The face, the top, sides and back of compartments would be drywall. The back of the tv compartment hang 3/4 plywood to give added support to tv hanger and cover with drywall. 

As for the taped corners where drywall meets plywood and will be smoothed over the plywood, will regular drywall mud work, or is there another product ypu would recommend. (Btw, no arch just rectangles and squares.)


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

TDO said:


> Perfect. Thanks. Just so I'm clear... The only exposed/painted wood you would use is the shelf itself. The face, the top, sides and back of compartments would be drywall. The back of the tv compartment hang 3/4 plywood to give added support to tv hanger and cover with drywall.


^Exactly.

I personally always use the blue pail (USG plus3) for everything.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

crankcase said:


> You would need to use bullnose corner bead if you are going for the rounded over edges. They make outside corners, as well as arch bead too. IMO I would use cabinet grade plywood for the shelf bottoms. I would seal them and install them first, then drywall around them. Make sure to tape all inside corners even drywall to plywood. Shelves should be painted with a good grade paint to prevent scuffs and scratches. Felt pads on components wouldn't hurt either.
> http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?searchFor=bullnose+corners&cat_display=search


 
meaning a trip to a REAL paint store


----------

